

BIO Farming Manager - cristil
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bio-farming-manager

======
cristil
DONATE and/or share to HELP us launch a free web/mobile management app for
organic farming !

~~~
cristil
[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bio-farming-
manager](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/bio-farming-manager)

